# Favorite walleye plastics for jigging



## Rjohns051 (Aug 10, 2017)

Grandriverrat said:


> I do like the B fish N products as well but got really hooked on Brian's work from H2O once I bought and tried them. If you purchase some you will see for your self. The black and chartreuse 4inch stinger leech will do you right. If you need more specific questions answered please feel free to pm me and I will go into further detail.


I’m not sure I understand this post but what is “Brian’s work”?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rjohns051 said:


> I’m not sure I understand this post but what is “Brian’s work”?


He’s the owner at H2O


----------



## Rjohns051 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ahhhh... got it. I thought you were referencing H2O Precision jigs. I’m not familiar with H2O. I’ll have to check them out. Thanks.


Zkovach1175 said:


> He’s the owner at H2O


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rjohns051 said:


> Ahhhh... got it. I thought you were referencing H2O Precision jigs. I’m not familiar with H2O. I’ll have to check them out. Thanks.


I’m not either but everyone is highly suggesting their plastics and b-fishin pulse-r’s so I’m gonna give em a shot


----------



## Rjohns051 (Aug 10, 2017)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I’m not either but everyone is highly suggesting their plastics and b-fishin pulse-r’s so I’m gonna give em a shot


Sorry, I’m very familiar with Bfishn tackle. I’ve been using it for years. I hadn’t heard of H2O Tackle prior to today.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Rjohns051 said:


> Sorry, I’m very familiar with Bfishn tackle. I’ve been using it for years. I hadn’t heard of H2O Tackle prior to today.


Check them out you will be glad you did. Son caught 8 keepers today on his stinger leech and demon eye.


----------



## Rjohns051 (Aug 10, 2017)

Walleyes? On the bay?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I keep hearing yellow is good up there. I’ll get stocked up!
> 
> Thanks guys!!


Absolutely can’t beat a 1/4 oz yellow marabou jig tipped with a 1/2 crawler in Ontario.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------

